# Judy: Queen of the House



## EEEM (Jul 9, 2005)

As some of you know we've had alot of change inour lives recently. A little over a month ago I moved withHarold and Judy into a new house. The bunny kids got therevery own room in the basement and started off the new chapter of theircollege bun life in style. They settled in quickly andenjoyed having 24 our playtime out of their cage. All wasgoing superbly.

Sadly, just a few days ago Harold crossed over the rainbowbridge. After another fight against his seizures he left Judyand I. So a new chapter is starting in our lives, one withHarold missing. This will be a place for remembering him, butalso moving on. Soon Judy will start "dating" a number ofeligible boy bunnies to find herself a new companion. Updatesare sure to come about that in short order.

We've also added a couple of new, though temporary, members to the household, so you can check on their progress here too.

But mainly, you can hear of Queen Judy's royal duties andadventures. She was always the ruler of the house aroundhere, and now she has her very own palace.



In memory of Harold:


----------



## EEEM (Jul 9, 2005)

First off, Judy wants to show you her newhome. She has a great big room all toherself. I would guess the room is about 10' X 12' and is theonly finished room in the basement of the house. It's thebunny basement. There's nothing down here that she can getinto trouble with so she gets to run free all the time.

Here's Judy's home base. She likes to hang out and sleep inher cage and is fantastic with her litter box habits. Shealso dines here every morning and evening. It's herrelaxation area when she's not hopping about.






Though the rest of the room still belongs to Judy I decided to add somepeople friendly furniture to make it an inviting place to hang out andvisit with the Queen. She sometimes sits on the thrones aswell, but really prefers the cushy carpet floor.






There are a couple of new members of the animal family over here aswell. Judy has never met these individuals... She can't bebothered with such riff-raff.

This is Delilah. She has come to stay with us because anirresponsible breeder was not taking care of her properly.She'll be with us until she finds her forever home. She's notvery friendly yet, but does enjoy being a house bunny and having timeto run and play. As you can see, she's a lovelyLionhead. She has not yet met Queen Judy, and likely neverwill. With all the confusion around here lately I have beenkeeping them far apart.






Another four legged furry that Judy will never bump into isStella. She's also a foster baby. She was hit by acar and rescued by a good samaritan. She'll be staying hereuntil she is adopted by a loving family. Though she's anamazingly good dog, very calm and gentle, she does have a love forchasing squirrels, cats, and the wild bunnies outside, so she and Judyare kept well apart. Neither is conscious of the other'spresence.






As for Judy herself, she's doing swimmingly. Her appetite hasbeen great and she doesn't seem phased by Harold's passing. Ithink she sensed his illness and distanced herself to better preparefor his death. She's more affectionate with me lately which Ithink is partly lonliness. She doesn't have a little princearound to pamper her. So soon we'll start looking for asuitable bunny boy to keep her company. In the running rightnow, a duth named Mason, a dwarf named Pancho, and a New Zealand namedTwizzle. We'll keep you updated on those meetings when theyoccur.

Here's Queen Judy being stunned by the paparazzi.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 10, 2005)

Judy looks to have quite the house! 

So sorry about Harold. :angel:


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 10, 2005)

sorry about your loss:rainbow:, i'm sure Judywill love again, good luck finding a companion for her, by the wayDelilah is beautiful.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

Bless Little Judy for watching out for her Mom and comforting her in her time of grieving. 

You're so kind and loving to take in the other two 'orphans'. I do hope you find great homes for them both. 

Best of luck finding a new boyfriend for Judy. Keep us posted.

-Carolyn


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2005)

*EEEM wrote: *


> Thisis Delilah. She has come to stay with us because anirresponsible breeder was not taking care of her properly.She'll be with us until she finds her forever home. She's notvery friendly yet, but does enjoy being a house bunny and having timeto run and play. As you can see, she's a lovelyLionhead. She has not yet met Queen Judy, and likely neverwill. With all the confusion around here lately I have beenkeeping them far apart.




I wish I lived close enough to take Delilah. She is gorgeous!I have found that with my lionheads - it takes them a couple of weeksto warm up to people - BUT - if they're petted on a daily basis andloved on....it can happen much sooner. Even Miss Bea - thewitch who attacked us all the time- took less than a month to tame andshe's now my favorite lionhead doe....she loves pets and comes to thedoor all the time to see if I'll play with her.

Judy really does look like she's the queen - I hope you find a good mate for her soon!

Peg


----------



## EEEM (Jul 12, 2005)

Where in Texas are you? I'm originallyfrom Tyler and if I can get a reasonable price for taking a bun with meit's possible for me to bring her in August when I'm planning a visithome. If you were really interested.  She'sspayed, however, so adding her to your herd wouldn't be possible.

It's good to know that she's not an atypical lionhead in hershyness. She was never aggressive in any way and is becomingmore and more curious, but is still shy of a hand pettingher. She's loving me more and more as I hand feed hergreens. She loves cilantro. 

Judy is still doing well. I think she likes all the extraattention. My housemates who enjoy the rabbits but aren'tthat in love with them have even been spending more time withher. They feel for her loss. They all miss Haroldtoo. He was such a sweet and funny little guy.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 12, 2005)

*EEEM wrote: *


> Judyis still doing well. I think she likes all the extraattention. My housemates who enjoy the rabbits but aren'tthat in love with them have even been spending more time withher. They feel for her loss. They all miss Haroldtoo. He was such a sweet and funny little guy.




Sounds like Judy doesn't necessarily care about having another bunnyaround, unless of course, you've got your heart set on it.Tucker was quite happy and content as the only bunny in thehouse. Although many think that they need the company ofanother bun, it's not always the case. No worries aboutrushing to get another little one if you are on the fence aboutit. 

Poor Harold and Poor You. You remain in my prayers.I'm glad Judy is adjusting so well. I'd be willing to betthat her extra love towards you is because she can sense your pain andis reaching out to you. They're such sensitive littlecreatures; they're very in-tune to our emotions.

-Carolyn


----------



## EEEM (Jul 12, 2005)

I agree that Judy may be fine without acompanion, but she really does seem to crave extra attention now thatharold is gone... I fear that when school starts back up andI get busier again I won't have time to indulge her extreme need forattention as I do now. I will certainly always have time forher, but just not as much as lately. That's the main reasonwhy I feel a bunny friend would do her good. She was muchmore aloof with me when Harold was around. I think he did heralot of good. They were big cuddlers. So I'm hopingto find her a friend before the end of August so we can all make thattransition to a busier schedule together. But we'll see howthe bonding process goes. If it seems to make her uneasy orunhappy, we'll certainly hold off.

Also, I really do like the idea of having another bunny in the housewith Judy. I feel lonely seeing her alonesometimes... So it's partially for my benefit, and partiallyfor hers.


----------



## EEEM (Jul 17, 2005)

Not alot has been happening here in Judy'skingdom. She's been doing well this week, lounging in thecool basement. It's been extremely hot and the house doesn'thave AC so many people spend time in the basement these days coolingoff with Judy. She enjoys the company.

Delilah left us today. She's going to be housed at a Petcostore to get more exposure. In her place a little jerseywooly named Howie has come to the house. He was at a Petcobut started showing some signs of sniffling and sneezing so he's herenow getting his baytril and recovering. I was a littleworried having such a furry bunny in a room with no AC in this heat(the basement is Judy's territory and I don't want to confuse her,pluse Howie may be contagious). But he immediately took tothe frozen water bottle and the fan. He sniffed, licked, andnudged the water bottle then immediately flopped right on top ofit. And he, like Delilah, enjoys sitting in front of the fan.

Howie seems to be a pretty sweet boy, so once he recovers from hisillness we may try introducing him to Judy and then permanently adopthim. We'll see.


----------



## EEEM (Jul 21, 2005)

Judy is scheduled to meet Howietonight! Someone from the MCRS is coming over to help me dofirst introductions and talk more about the bonding process.I've been reading up but having an experienced bunny bonder there willhelp too. I just hope Judy seems to like him, because Icertainly enjoy his company! If she seems to have a strongdislike for him we'll be taking her on more bunny dates this weekend.

This is Howie, he's a purebred Jersey Wooley from a recentconfiscation. I've had him for almost a week now.His sniffles have cleared up and he's really becoming quite the activeboy. I think he and Judy could be a good match.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 21, 2005)

Aww! He's a cutie. I hope the introduction goes well.





Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

What a doll!





Here's to love at firstsight!



-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 21, 2005)

What a handsome boy. Hopefully, Judy will think so too . Good luck!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jul 21, 2005)

Oooh, he's cute! I hope she likes him!


----------



## EEEM (Jul 21, 2005)

We may just have love! The firstbonding session went unbelievably well!! I was so impressedwith Judy. She was always the dominant one with Harold and Iwasn't sure how she would react to someone new, but she was a perfectlady. Howie, however, wasn't the nicest boy some of the time.

A very nice woman from MCRS with some bonding experience came over towalk me through and help me recognize things I should note.She also was amazed by how smoothly the whole process went.

We put them both on the dining table and for the first minute or sothey totally ignored each other. They didn't act afraid,actually curious about the people around the table watchingthem. Both hopped around back and forth past each other toget petting form us. Finally they took an interest in eachother. There was some sniffing, then some moreignoring. Howie dropped a couple of pellets and chinned thewater gun we had on hand to break up any fights. Judyapproached and stuck her head under his chin to ask for some groominglike she always used to do with Harold. Instead Howie decidedit would be a good time to hump her. She tolerated it fairlywell, but eventually backed up and they circled each other alittle. No biting or growling though. 

We seperated them to calm them down and they started ignoring eachother again. Soon they were sitting right next to each other,very calmly. Judy gave Howie a kiss! She groomedhis ears for a few seconds before he thought he needed to head butt hera little bit and try humping again. But we think between thehead but and the humping he actually groomed her a little, though maybea little violently. I was very impressed with Judy toleratingthe humping. She just stayed still until he wasdone. Then they laid together again. We decided toend it on a good note. And put them back in their seperaterooms.

All in all it went very well. They were both very calmthroughout and though Howie felt the need to assert his dominance a bitthere wasn't any fighting or real moodiness. I think it maywork out very very well! I'll be working with them more everyday. Tonight I plan to switch out their carpet squares to getthem both used to the other's scent. We'll do some litter boxtrades and such. I'm hoping by sometime early next week I'llfeel comfortable putting their cages in the same room. Andeventually, hopefully, we'll be able to combine their households andhave a happy bunny family. 

I'm excited! Looks like Howie will be joining the family.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 21, 2005)

That's great, EEEM. I'm so glad things went well today. 



Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 21, 2005)

Thats great!! HE's a cutie, how could she not love him!


----------



## EEEM (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm glad you all like him! He's a sweetheart.

I have a question for you guys... I'm trying tothink ahead to the time when I move Howie down to the bunny room withJudy. How do you suggest sanitizing the carpet to minimizethe urge for him to mark since it smells of Judy (and probably stillsome of Harold) down there. Have people had luck with thosepowders you sprinkle on and then vaccuum up? Or some kind ofsprays? When Harold died I vaccuumed really well andfebreezed the carpet, but I don't know if that's sufficient forintroducing a new rabbit down there. Especially since he isjust getting good at his litter box. I don't want to ruinthat progress! Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 22, 2005)

Wonderful news - that first meeting went reallywell. As to getting rid of other bunny scent on the carpet, I steamcleaned mine after Fudge died, but that may not be practical. I haveheard that sprinkling bicarb. of soda then vaccuuming works quite well.

Jan


----------



## EEEM (Jul 24, 2005)

I officially adopted Howie!!! Got thepaperwork signed today and moved Howie's cage down to Judy's basementroom so they can start getting used to the fact they'll be shacking upsoon.

Here are some photos from their second bonding session. It was all cuddles and grooming. 

Here's Judy being a flirt:







Howie saying "I like you too!" : 






"Let's just cuddle."






And for good measure, a Howie humor shot. We thought his buttlooked a little like an old man with crazy hair and a mustache....


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 24, 2005)

you know i gotta tell ya, i used to make apretty good match maker for people, but seeing these two together, Ithink they will make the perfect couple. Yougotta get us morepics of these two together. I just love Howie. Hecracks me up.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 24, 2005)

That's great, EEEEM! Congratulations!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2005)

YAY, Howie's 'home'. Great pics, theyhave taken to each other so well so quickly. And yes, they do make alovely couple 

Jan


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 24, 2005)

I am sooo happy to see this is working out for you, and them


----------



## sfritzp (Jul 24, 2005)

They are SOOO cute!
Howie is so handsome,
and Judy is just a stunning little doe.
A perfect couple! Enjoy them!:4hearts:


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, I just went through all your posts, and Ihave to say, what an awesome story, start to finnish. So sorry to hearabout Harold.:bunnyangel:But Judy seems to be geting on well withHowie. and he is a doll! 

What agorgeous big room they have, the Monkeys! were a little jealous,as you know they sit and read the computer right behinde me so, theyknow all that goes on here....

Well i'm truely excited to hear the rest of Judy and Howie's adventures!

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 24, 2005)

I am so happy you are keeping Howie.What an adorable little man.:inlove:Judy is beautiul asalways. I am so glad to heear the boning is going so well.Congratulations!

Tina


----------



## EEEM (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, Howie's cage got moved down to Judy's roomtoday and things are going alright. Howie was in his cage allday while Judy was out and about. She was very calm about himbeing in her space and there was even some kissing through thebars. She did not seem agitated and he wasn'tnervous. He spent most of the morning flopped along the sideof his cage that is nearest to the corner Judy most enjoys hanging outin.

After a day of calm togetherness I decided to let Howie out into Judy'sroom with her and see how she tolerated it. She was ok for alittle while, mostly just watching from afar, but she got a littlemiffed at the invastion of her space and decided it would be a goodidea to head butt Howie. I didn't see teeth and Howie didnt'seem to phased so I let them be. She chased him around theroom and let out a couple of good thumps so I put Howie back in hiscage and let everyone calm down a bit. I guess I tried theterritorial intro too soon. This evening Howie has spent sometime out in the room while Judy chilled in his cage. Bothseemed fine with that. There was a lot of chinning going onin both cages. 

Now Judy is back her space and Howie is in his cage and they're floppedout next to each other with the safety of the cage wall in betweenthem. So I'm still feeling very confident that it'll workout, Judy just needs some more time to get used to the idea of herspace not just being hers anymore. She'll learn to share, I'msure.

I'm hoping I don't come down in the morning to a poop and pee sprayed room. But we'll deal with that when it comes.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

*EEEM wrote: *


> I'mhoping I don't come down in the morning to a poop and pee sprayedroom. But we'll deal with that when it comes.



When I got Loki, Mocha started pooping everywhere and is even worse inher cage! I'm still waiting for that to improve...


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 25, 2005)

How did it go EEEM? Have you spent your whole morning cleaning walls or was everything peachy? LOL


----------



## EEEM (Jul 25, 2005)

There was a little line of poopies in front ofHowie's cage, and Howie soiled his box a little too, but nothingmajor! I was so please! Neither of them has showntendencies to spray before so I'm hoping it stays that way. Ireally don't mind some poop here and there. I'm going to trysome more dating this afternoon on neutral ground and see how that goessince they've been near each other all night. And thengradually I'll start letting him out into the room more and see if Judycan keep her teeth to herself!  I'm confident because therewasn't really any fighting, just some behavior trying to establishdominance. I just moved to quickly at first, Ithink. I was very eager and the bunnies just need some moretime.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 25, 2005)

EEEM I am really glad that this is working out for you. I hope all continues to be well for you.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

What little angels! They're gorgeous together!

* * * * *

Did anyone ever tell you you're not 'quite right'? :foreheadsmack:










-Carolyn


----------



## EEEM (Jul 25, 2005)

He looks like Einstein! Come on! I was just showing him what a smart bunny he was!!

At least I didn't dress him up in diapers or to look like a girl, like _some_ people we know.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 25, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 25, 2005)

*EEEM wrote: *


> Helooks like Einstein! Come on! I was just showing him what asmart bunny he was!!
> 
> *At least I didn't dress him up in diapers or to look like a girl, like some people we know.
> *


Hey, that remark resembles some of us on this forum...

:embarrassed:


----------



## EEEM (Jul 26, 2005)

I know.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 26, 2005)

you guys crack me up. What a gas!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 26, 2005)

*EEEM wrote: *


> I know.


:disgust:

Howie, is a cutie patootie, though. Looks like Judy has ahandsome new boyfriend. I just love the way helooks. Do you know what breed he is by chance?


----------



## EEEM (Jul 26, 2005)

He's a purebred (presumably) JerseyWooly. He was confiscated from an overpopulatedbreeder. He doesn't have papers but he's probably purebred orclose to it.


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm glad to hear your bonding is going well. I'll be trying it soon, so i'll be on here asking your advice i'm sure...

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm glad to hear your bonding is going well. I'll be trying it soon, so i'll be on here asking your advice i'm sure...

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

ohhh ... Judy and Howie sound like they are doing so well together!! I hope it keeps going as well as it has!!


----------



## EEEM (Jul 27, 2005)

We had 2 hours of agression free playtimetoday!! It was very exciting. Up until now I had tocage Judy while letting Howie roam, either that or sit right with themand pet them both to deter her from feeling the need to ram her headinto his butt. Silly Judy. But today she seems tohave decided that it's ok to have him around. They did alotof ignoring each other and a tiny bit of grooming, which I was excitedabout. They sat in Howie's litter box and ate haytogether. It was a cuteness overload. So things aregoing extremely well! 

If things keep getting better at this rate I feel like they'll be ableto share a cage and space 24/7 in a couple of weeks without any causefor worry. They're becoming fast friends. 

Lyndsy,

I'll be happy to answer any questions I can, but Howie and Judy'sbonding is pretty abnormally easy. We had no fighting everand only slight aggression when introducing Howie into Judy's space, soI don't know if I'll be of much help. I read up on bunnybonding in the rabbit care links on the forum and they had some greatideas. But I feel like what helped most with us was justgiving them time in the same room, both cage... and switching thembetween the cages I think helped too. But time. Youhave lots of patience with your monkeys so I'm sure you'll be able todo it.  Good luck!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds like things are going great with Howieand Judy. That's wonderful. I'm so glad Judy likeshim. 

Here's to continued success!

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 28, 2005)

It's wonderful that they are getting along sowell, so quickly. Howie, realy seems to have won Judy over. Quite theLadies man! 

Jan


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

So, how is the little stud doing? Do we have a wedding date set yet?


----------



## EEEM (Jul 28, 2005)

Things went nicely this morning. Thehappy couple shared some greens and each had a raisin for goodbehavior. Howie, the little stud, is actually getting whippedinto shape by his lady. He hasn't tried to get frisky withher since their first couple of dates and he's learning to oblige herwhen she asks for kisses. It's all going quite well.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I see he is a REAL man and gettingperfectly trained by his bride to be. Sounds like things aremoving right along here. Keep us posted on the wedding date.


----------



## EEEM (Aug 2, 2005)

The lovebuns have been together unsupervised(save a few peaks and feeding time) for nearly 72 hours now!I got some advice from someone at the rescue who has lots of bondingexperience and she suggested giving them some time to themselves thefirst few days to cement that bond with each other... So I've stayedout of the way. I have seen a little grooming and they tendto be near each other whenever I come into the room. They'regetting cuddly with each other! Howie's cage is gone from theroom and he's learning to use the big cage as a home base and pottystop. At the moment I have 2 litterboxes out.Judy's litter box is a large storage bin. She digs so sheneeds the high sides. Howie hasn't quite figured out what'sgoing on in the big box yet, so he needs a short box. I tosshim into the big box once in a while and he seems to know what it'sfor, but I've never seen him hop in of his own free will. Iknow he can jump high enough. That boy is bouncy! 

So all is going well in Judy's kingdom. We've had a littlebit of marking going on, but nothing serious. I think I'llgive the room a good cleaning today, try to deal with the litterboxissues, and get the kids into a new routine together! Morepictures on the way!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds like everything is going really well.Hopefully, Howie will soonget the hang of the big box before long. Welldone in such a smooth bonding.

Jan


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats on happy and fun bonding time. Hope all stays well.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

yay!! so happy Judy and Howie are being so lovey with each other! when are we gonna see some new pix!!! :waiting:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm so happy for you, Judy and Howie. Iam so glad they are getting along so well. They are both so precious.Thank you for letting us know how good they are doing together.

Tina


----------

